# Bikes direct verses your local bike shop



## stevepaul6 (May 9, 2008)

I have had the financial ability this year too purchase four road bikes this year for young teenagers. Jamis, Schwinn Letour, Roubaix Specialized off of Ebay. Used and new no problems then I found Bikes Direct and need a road bike The Dawes 1000 lightning. Paid about the same as last years Jamis with a Carbon fork off of ebay shimano 105 new. The issue I have with Bikes Direct is soon as the order went through the email comes please do not refuse the bike if the bike is damaged by UPS? Bike arrives damaged on the seat stay left side. Nice dent paints off about an inch. Take pictures contact bikes direct and get the response on how much hassle it would be to ship the bike back and based on theri insurance policy it wouldnt work. And an offer of $30 to cover my loss go find some touch up paint. Don't waste your time with thiks company go find a local bike shop. It also was suppose to be a 44cm frame when measured its a 50cm. Oh yes I plan on being on every cycling forum until this company stands behind there products.


----------



## nedmonds (Jun 8, 2009)

*Service?*

Any update? I have a hard time believing they would just leave you hanging like that. My purchase was super smooth and the product was exacly as advertised. If you aren't happy, send it back for a full refund. I'm sure they would do at least that for you...


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

You were told by the head guy at BD to contact him personally so he can fix this issue, makes no sense for you to try to take a company through the mud because of something they are well aware happens all the time. If the return policy is as bad as you say none of us would have taken the chance in buying from them but those who have received a damaged frame have gotten their situation resolved without the need of posting on bike forums all over the internet.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Just for the record, I hate BikesDirect. I aways will, so you shills can save your breath. But, this doesn't sound right. Most of the posters here (and I believe a few of them) report that if there is a problem BD is more than reasonable about fixing any issues they have, up to and including a full refund. BD is guilty of plenty, but I'd be willing to bet that if you want to return the bike they will make it happen, and if you want a replacement frame they will accomodate that. Size and all.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Just for the record, I hate BikesDirect. I aways will, so you shills can save your breath. But, this doesn't sound right. Most of the posters here (and I believe a few of them) report that if there is a problem BD is more than reasonable about fixing any issues they have, up to and including a full refund. BD is guilty of plenty, but I'd be willing to bet that if you want to return the bike they will make it happen, and if you want a replacement frame they will accomodate that. Size and all.


Thanks
Even if you hate us, you are correct about our service. We gladly take returns, replace bikes, give refunds, and/or take care of getting customers happy.

We do sell all the bikes we can get and see an increase in demand each year; as a result we have a great relationship with UPS and so taking care of the few [about 1 in 250] customers with shipping damage is a natural and easy thing to do.

If the OP does not get what he thinks he should; he can always PM me directly.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Just for the record, I hate BikesDirect. I aways will, so you shills can save your breath.


I haven't been on here for a while because I got sick and tired of the negative tone from people that have no business in this particular forum except to cause trouble. It didn't take long for me to remember why.

I also forgot how much you like to spew your unwanted opinions here. 

Oops, I must be a shill, right?


----------



## johnsv (Jul 16, 2009)

*Will they step up to the plate...?*

I can't believe I'm having to go through all of this. Maybe I'm just being impatient, but the communication lines are up and down. Trying to get an answer from the vendor before I cut off the steerer tube from the frame and send it back to Motobecane. I think I'll just wait before spouting off about how...no, no..I'll just wait and see if buying online is really worth the savings...
JV The Fireguy


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

johnsv said:


> I can't believe I'm having to go through all of this. Maybe I'm just being impatient, but the communication lines are up and down. Trying to get an answer from the vendor before I cut off the steerer tube from the frame and send it back to Motobecane. I think I'll just wait before spouting off about how...no, no..I'll just wait and see if buying online is really worth the savings...
> JV The Fireguy


I do not understand; can you PM me the details
and if you like send your phone number and I'll call you

I am unsure what the issue is? In fact I can not find your original post

thanks

Mike


----------



## johnsv (Jul 16, 2009)

Mike, Thanks for the response..Had a letter drafted but PC is acting wooly..If you can, please call tomorrow, 910-455-1938 Thanks again, John Volborth


----------



## johnsv (Jul 16, 2009)

Kinda stuck here waiting for someone to call. Bikes D has mailed and said they have no way of providing a sales receipt from that long ago. Kinda figgers that if a company doesn't keep records that far back, how would Motobecane expect a consumer to retain a receipt for 7 years?? JV The FireGuy 
Mike/BD's If you call and I'm out, please leave a way for me to call you back TKS


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

johnsv said:


> Kinda stuck here waiting for someone to call.


That's your own fault - he never offered to call, just asked for a PM. You have time to hijack threads but not send a pm? 



johnsv said:


> Bikes D has mailed and said they have no way of providing a sales receipt from that long ago. Kinda figgers that if a company doesn't keep records that far back, how would Motobecane expect a consumer to retain a receipt for 7 years??


It costs money for companies to retain records organized such that someone can retrieve them. It would have cost you next to nothing - yet you blame the company because you didn't save your reciept?  Seems your logic is bass ackwards to me.


----------



## johnsv (Jul 16, 2009)

This is the sound of me ignoring your ignorance...

For others that might be interested in the original thought process, "Buying online vs. your LBS", this is a thread that they can follow to see how Online companies handle a warranty process and how long it takes them to respond.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

For the argument for online vs. LBS

Buy online - If you trust the purchase, shipping method and your own mechanical skills.

Buy LBS - You need to have someone look at those problems on your bike, need the warranty on frames and parts, want to have a local place help you with problems.

LBS vs. ONLINE STORY - Happened 12pm PST 7/18/2009

guy comes into our shop and asks us about larger stems on his bike. Explains that he bought it on Craigslist for about 1/2 MSRP (Trek EX 9) The bike is just a bit too big for him and we are placing 130mm stems on this bike and it still feels small.

finally after getting a stem he asks about the free 90 day tune up!!!!
We explain that he is not the original owner - so no free tune up.
he gets bent out of shape and now tries to change his story to the bike being a gift.

In the end we tell him to get out of the shop. 

Lesson - You can get stuff for cheap online because you have removed the service aspect. 
That extra 50% is to keep a shop open and keep those free minor adjustments for the life of the bike.


----------



## johnsv (Jul 16, 2009)

*So many choices...all the time in the world....*

Wasn't anything mechanical (I can handle that) was a cracked steerer tube..(and if I had access to a TIG, I could handle that , too) (X-ray certed welder for years) Anyway, I didn't want to post particulars until I had given the entities involved a chance to step up and do the right thing. As it was and is, the Owner of Bikes Direct called me personally (I'm not guaranteeing that for anyone or everyone) and we spoke for quite the hour. He is about my age, 60, and he understands "The Old Guys" point of view. He has responded in a quick manner and has more than satisfied me with his problem solving. Nice to know that there are people in these here lands, the US of A, that still know how to do business...
Mike, if you happen to read this, thanks again......
JV The FireGuy


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

johnsv said:


> Wasn't anything mechanical (I can handle that) was a cracked steerer tube..(and if I had access to a TIG, I could handle that , too) (X-ray certed welder for years) Anyway, I didn't want to post particulars until I had given the entities involved a chance to step up and do the right thing. As it was and is, the Owner of Bikes Direct called me personally (I'm not guaranteeing that for anyone or everyone) and we spoke for quite the hour. He is about my age, 60, and he understands "The Old Guys" point of view. He has responded in a quick manner and has more than satisfied me with his problem solving. Nice to know that there are people in these here lands, the US of A, that still know how to do business...
> Mike, if you happen to read this, thanks again......
> JV The FireGuy



John

thanks for your post
if you need anything else
just send me a PM

Mike


----------



## johnsv (Jul 16, 2009)

*That's the way to do business!!*

I hope this posts in the correct place..kinda "High Drag/Low Speed..Anyway, If you'd like you can post this ..no, I'd better figger how to do it..I spoke with you last, just before the weekend. The frame arrived yesterday!! I couldn't believe the packing..could have been a crate of eggs and not one would have broken. The Kestrel is absolutely beautiful..got all the design work embedded right into the frame..I cannot wait to get this thing built up..thanks again Mike...I know you're probably not wanting for much, but if you ever get tossed from Florida cuz of "weather", you can safe harbor over here....(although if it hits you, it usually hits us too!
Will send some pics after build up.. JV The FireGuy
I would definitely buy "On Line" again, knowing that I could get this kind of service...








bikesdirect said:


> John
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## johnsv (Jul 16, 2009)

AGhhhhh...Thought I'd be riding this weekend..Did ya know..Apparently I have a really old frame and steerer tube. Local mechanic says it's a 1" and the new one is 1 1/8. Anyway, going to have to put on a new stem. I have an Ultegra front derailleur that is just not going to fit on the new frame. Apparently I need a 34.8. My seat clamp doesn't fit either..You know, the build up is going to be $99. Cheaper than I thought, but then it's an extra $30 for cables and housings. I was planning on putting on an adjustable stem so I can't really add that in...so all in all it's still a pretty good deal, I think. We've got a really good mechanic here with a nice shop...he's just really high on his "stuff" Labors not too bad, but stuff is a killer....OK..Well I'm going to let him do it and still send you some pics when its done...JV Ride your bike.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2013)

Mike....Why don't you give me an opportunity to promote you? I'd do a great job for you. I sent you some material via snail mail. Did you get that? Would enjoy using my cycling enthusiasm, and marketing skills to help you on a more "personal touch" approach. I willing to work for you for a full year for "peanuts" single request. Please look at the material I sent, if you haven't already done so. It should have gotten to you through Karla. Thanks. John LaMacchia, Knoxville, TN


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Mike....Why don't you give me an opportunity to promote you? I'd do a great job for you. I sent you some material via snail mail. Did you get that? Would enjoy using my cycling enthusiasm, and marketing skills to help you on a more "personal touch" approach. I willing to work for you for a full year for "peanuts" single request. Please look at the material I sent, if you haven't already done so. It should have gotten to you through Karla. Thanks. John LaMacchia, Knoxville, TN


.

Hi, check out the thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/bikes-direct-259142.html. Great marketing there....

I have a bikes direct bike and love it. Great products with excellent service!


----------

